
Design Better Forms - uptown
https://uxdesign.cc/design-better-forms-96fadca0f49c#.z6kg6g7k5
======
tracker1
Nice, another thing, if you have a modal-like input (date/time picker), then
capture the full screen, don't fly it over the form. Also, only one modal at a
time, never launch a modal from a modal.

